# How long from port to delivery



## H2887 (Dec 26, 2010)

I believe my car just made it to Brunswick ga .how long before Pcd delivery?


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

This past summer it took mine from August 30 Brunswick port arrival to October 7th redelivery at the PDC.

Slots were tight in SC during the Fall so I hope you have a quicker experience now!

Even so the wait was worth it for me. :thumbup:


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine took about two weeks from the port until it was ready at the PCD and 3 weeks from manufacture to the port. I'm picking it up March 11 :clap: although it was ready on March 2. Sometimes you just can't get a PCD slot due to prior reservations and you have to wait longer. In my case, they offered a March 2 slot.

BTW if you first had a European Delivery, I think it takes longer to get through customs.


----------

